# Job Offer



## movintoca (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All,

My partner has been given a revised job offer - it sounds ok - assuming visa is sorted ok - inter-company, so it should all be straightforwards. I have the whole where to live, schools, giving birth and rights of a newborn in Canada, that was born elsewhere, to think about also, but for now I need to concentrate on what helps pay the bills!

My scenario is - I work from home and am a consultant/freelancer and pay tax as such. However, I work for one company which is located elsewhere. How do I set this up in Canada - I will be based in Toronto. I have been looking online, but the more I read, the more confused I get about the whole thing. I have the option of opening a company in my current country, as I have a new project that will be launched soon - will that help, as I would run my salary/expenses through that, as well as the new project?

Any information, or links would be great to help me out with getting my facts straight on this before we go.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The quickest and easiest would set yourself up as a sole proprietor. Then you can invoice and report and pay your taxes accordingly.


----------

